# Some things found in quattro owners manual..



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

That you might not see with any other car.
My car didn't have a manual, so the best I could find is a booklet from an '84








I love the wording on this one!








Isn't using your car for "competetion" void the warranty these days???








I've never seen MPH figures like this before in a manual....


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Some things found in quattro owners manual.. (Sepp)*

Wow, I wonder if anyone has actually tried to dyno like that. I think a friend of mine took the front axles off a 4KQ and locked the center. He said it didn't work too well. 
140mph????


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Some things found in quattro owners manual.. (Fusilier)*

haha, i love the one about the dyon testing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Some things found in quattro owners manual.. (s-rocc)*

Exact the same things are in my owner's manuals. I used to own a Vanagon Syncro many years ago, and the manual for this one even included tips on off-road driving!







The US Vanagon Syncro manual didnt have this included, instead it stated that "this is not an off-road vehicle"







The same is written in the Audi manuals though.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Some things found in quattro owners manual.. (PerL)*

WOW, those are some pretty lofty speeds listed


----------

